# Bach Scat



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I remember several years ago listening to the radio and hearing a group do a scat version of the Badiniere from the Bach Orchestral Suite #2. Can anyone tell me the name of the group or the album? 

Thanks!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like it could be the 'Swingle Singers' or the 'Six de Paris' or 'Voices Unlimited'. The Swingles is my bet though!

Swingles do Bach on youtube


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

THAT'S IT!! Thanks so much Post-Minimalist!


----------

